# Will this work?



## Old Toby (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi all, i'm raising my 4 girls in a greenhouse but the temps are droppin fast were i live, a friend of mine who used to grow told me that if i sit my plants (pots and all) into a tray of warm water that it will bring the temps back up at night, what dya's reckon?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Hi all, i'm raising my 4 girls in a greenhouse but the temps are droppin fast were i live, a friend of mine who used to grow told me that if i sit my plants (pots and all) into a tray of warm water that it will bring the temps back up at night, what dya's reckon?


*I'm not sure about this one at all. How low are the temps getting? How long do they have left before harvest? *


----------



## Old Toby (Sep 18, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure about this one at all. How low are the temps getting? How long do they have left before harvest? *


Hi Brothers Grunt., The temps are gettin to about 10degrees celcius at night and dropping, i'm a total newbie so im goin to say that they started to flower about a week ago, im well behind schedule.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Hi Brothers Grunt., The temps are gettin to about 10degrees celcius at night and dropping, i'm a total newbie so im goin to say that they started to flower about a week ago, im well behind schedule.


*I'm not sure about the water thing but you could get yourself a small portable heater maybe that will work. I would see what a few others have to say before doing anything. *


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2006)

"10C"=50F, not a problem Toby. I've had *-1.11C* temps the last 2 nites, _without_ the aid of a GH. In the GH they are even more protected. Mj will survive a few light frosts easily.


----------



## Old Toby (Sep 18, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "10C"=50F, not a problem Toby. I've had *-1.11C* temps the last 2 nites, _without_ the aid of a GH. In the GH they are even more protected. Mj will survive a few light frosts easily.


Yeah a few people have mentioned the heater idea to me already, i might just have to go ahead and get one cos its going to get alot colder, thanks dudes!


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 25, 2006)

Toby If your in a green house the warmth ofthe day is going to hold most of the night if you dont open it. In a greenhouse you should be fine unless it drops below freezing for a good part of the night. You could even have frost on the outside of the greenhouse and it will still be ok. Plants are stronger than u think. I  like a couple good frosts tward the end of the buding. It makes the flavor better cause the plant starts to shock and tryes to make seeds but can`t so the thc just builds up instead.


----------

